# lisbon hotels... thoughts ?



## nerodog (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi anyone ever stay at Hotel Metropole,  Hotel Britania or Hotel Lisboa Plaza ??  Been looking at these properties... thanks...


----------



## Blues (Jun 5, 2008)

Never stayed at any of those, but last September we stayed at the Clarion Suites Lisbon.  Although it's a bit out of the way (not a lot), it was a great unit at a great price.  I recommend it.  Here's another thread where I comment on it.


----------

